# Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm



## Langleiner (26. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute!

Da wir seit diesem Jahr nen kleinen Hund haben, fahren wir 2015 mal nicht nach Norwegen. Meine Holde kam nun auf Bornholm, wo wir uns von Mitte September bis in den Oktober hinein aufhalten werden. Meine Frage nun, *lohnt es sich das Angelzeugs mitzunehmen? *Gibt es dort irgendwo ne Möglichkeit zum angeln vom Land aus? Makrele, Hering, usw., kein Brandungsangeln.


Hat jemand dort schon Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir dazu etwas sagen? 


Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus. 


Gruß vom Langleiner


----------



## Nick*Rivers (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Wenn das meine Frau wäre, ich würde sie küssen. Hering, Makrele??? Aber Meerforelle könnte dein Zielfisch werden. Denn Bornholm ist DIE Insel, was den Fisch der 1000 Würfe angeht. Ab Mitte September, Anfang Oktober startet die Herbstsaison auf Meerforelle. Ist von der Wassertemperatur abhängig. Einfach mal etwas im www recherchieren.


----------



## woern1 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Nach Bornholm ohne Angelausrüstung? Ganz schlimmer Gedanke....#d. Geht gar nicht.

Ob zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Meerforelle oder auf Dorsche blinkern, da geht auf jeden Fall was. 

http://www.hobby-angeln.com/meeresangeln_bornholm.php

oder bei Fish-Maps mal schauen.

Die Wahl des Strandes ist natürlich auch von den Bedingungen Wind/Welle abhängig und man muss flexibel sein.
Zudem sind da natürlich die Angelführer von Udo Schroeter (*ISBN-10*: 3-937868-07-0, lebt da auch in Snogebaek) oder North-Guiding zu empfehlen.
Oder auch hier:
http://bornholm.info/de/solr?f[0]=im_field_profile_subtype%3A10

Insgesamt schon reichlich Infos.

TL und viel Spass da

werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Wenn es Bornholm nicht schon gäbe, müsste es für Angler erfunden werden!!
Makrele kannst Du Dir zwar abschminken aber wie schon von meinen Vorpostern geschrieben, ist das eigentlich "DIE" Meerforelleninsel für die Küstenfischerei, ausserdem gibt noch Dorsche (sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot) in vernünftigen Mengen und Grössen.
In den zahlreichen Seen auf der Insel gibt es gute Barsche und Hechte, die meisten der Seen sind sogar "frei" also alleine mit dem staatlichen dänischen "Fisketegn" befischbar.
Auch in dem brackigen Wasser an der Küste werde schon mal stramme "Salzwasser-Hechte" gefangen.
Wenn man mit dem Boot rausfährt kann man auch auf gewaltige Lachse per Downrigger schleppen.
So breit ist die Palette auf der Insel und auch die Insel selbst (ohne die Fischerei) hat was ganz spezielles!#6#6#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck

Ich empfehle als Info-Quelle auch noch diese Homepage http://www.din-fangst.dk/


----------



## Fischbox (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Wo auf der Insel bist du denn stationiert?

Zur Zeit fangen sie auf Bornholm auch Makrelen. Mit etwas Glück kann dir das auch noch Mitte September passieren.
Dorsche und Mefos kannmst du von den Felsen aus fast immer fangen. 
Im Juni  2015 waren die Dorsche zwar meist klein, aber die Situation kann sich ja bis Mitte September noch ändern.

Auf Plattfisch wird auf Bornholm nicht so viel gefischt, obwohl das auch richtig gut funktionieren soll. Steinbutt soll sogar sehr gut gehen. Ein Angelkollege konnte im Juni sogar einen von den Felsen aus beim Dorschblinkern überlisten.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Zur Zeit fangen sie auf Bornholm auch Makrelen.


Das ist recht ungewöhnlich #6 aber hängt wohl mit dem verstärkten Salzwasser-"Einbruch" in die Ostsee durch die Stürme der letzten Herbst-/Wintersaison zusammen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## jobo61 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Auf Nordbornholm kann man im Herbst Heringe von Land aus fangen. Bei Allinge beim Campingplatz dort wo die Straße endet vorm Leuchtturm.
Nachts kommen Sie unter Land. Mefoblinker an ein Heringsvorfach, wenn keine Mefo oder Dorsch beißt hast du wenigstens ein paar heringe|wavey:


----------



## woern1 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Hering geht da auch im Sommer:

http://www.udoschroeter.com/die-sommerheringe-sind-an-der-kueste/

TL

werner


----------



## Fischbox (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Dieser Blog ist von Steffi Schröter(Angelführer Udos Frau) und enthält jede Menge gute Tipps zu Bornholm. Auch das Fischen kommt dabei nicht zu kurz. Sehr informativ #6


----------



## Langleiner (5. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Hallo Leute!

Ja, ein bissl spät, meine Antwort, aber ich war unterwegs. Asche auf mein Haupt... |peinlich

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank euch allen für eure Tipps und Hinweise! Danke, danke! #6 Wir sind übrigens, wenn man die Insel betrachtet, unten links ein Stück vom Leuchtturm weg, quasi im Südwesten. 







Ich werde dann jetzt  genauer recherchieren, wo man vom Ufer aus, oder von Molen/Seebrücken Chancen auf ein paar Schuppenträger für die Pfanne hat. Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt, Dank euch, dass es lohnt, die Angelausrüstung mitzunehmen. Wir haben zwar genug Platz im Fahrzeug, aber umsonst will man ja auch nix mitschleppen. 
Wird ja nicht besser davon, das Zeugs. #t

Grüße vom Langleiner |bla:


----------



## Langleiner (5. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

PS: Vielen Dank auch für die tollen Links! Da ist ja einiges dabei, was nützlich sein wird. :vik:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Wenn ich das auf dem Bild richtig interpretiere, seid ihr in dem Ferienhausgebiet "Strandmarken". Da hast Du direkt vor der Haustür ein interessantes MeFo-Revier, weniger interessant ist es für Hering oder Dorsch. 
Die Südküste Bornholms ist geprägt von "gemischtem" Sandstrand, also Sandstrand in dem ab und zu Steine und Findlinge liegen, teilweise auch mit Tang-/Seegraswiesen.
Westlich von Strandmarken musst Du auf die Schutzzone (je 500 m in beide Richtungen) um die Mündung der Ole Au achten, dort ist das Fischen *GANZJÄHRIG* untersagt. Wenn Du von Strandmarken Richtung Osten gehst, hast Du damit keine Probleme.
Hier http://map.krak.dk/m/LEhqD habe ich Dir mal 2 Riffe markiert, die schön beidseitig watend mit Spinn oder Fliegenrute zu befischen sind und immer für 'ne MeFo gut sind#6, speziell wenn ein bisschen Seegang da ist.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Ach ja, das vergaß ich bisher: Das Waldgebiet bei Strandmarken ist, wie fast alle Waldgebiete auf Bornholm, auch ein tolles Pilz-Revier!!!!#6 Steinpilze, Maronen und sogar Rotkappen habe wir da im Herbst schon reichlich gefunden...und vertilgt!

Gruß
Mefo-Schreck


----------



## Langleiner (9. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Hallo MeFo-Schreck!

Tolle Hinweise, DANKE! :z


Link ist abgespeichert, damit werden wir uns dann vor Ort genauer beschäftigen. Übrigens, als ich meiner Holden eben deine Zeilen vorlas, bekam sie ein Leuchten in den Augen, als ich die Pilze erwähnte. #v Schön gebrutzelte Pilze zum Fischfilet... Boah, läuft mir schon wieder das Wasser im Munde zusammen. #a


Grüße vom Langleiner und Danke nochmal!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Gern geschehen! |welcome:#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

*Bornholm ist auch jenseits der fischereilichen Möglichkeiten eine zauberhafte Insel.*
Wer sich davon überzeugen will:
Gestern lief abends im WDR eine Sendung über Bornholm aus der Reihe "Wunderschön". 
Wer sie verpasst hat, kann sie aktuell noch hier anschauen
http://www1.wdr.de/fernsehen/ratgeber/wunderschoen/sendungen/bornholm100.html


----------



## Langleiner (17. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Schön, danke!


----------



## Mefomaik (17. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Hab ich auch gesehen die Reportage,da kommt man ins Träumen und da gings noch nichtmal ums fischen!

Hab Mir vorgenommen auch ein Urlaub auf Bornholm zu verbringen!

Weiss jemand was man finanziell einplanen muss für ca 10 Tage?("einfaches Haus" reicht!)


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Wenn Du im Frühjahr oder Herbst ausserhalb der "Stoß-Zeiten" von irgendwelchen Ferien/Feiertagen  bleibst, kriegt man einfache aber taugliche Ferienhäuser ab ca. 300-350 Euro pro Woche. Als Angler achte ich natürlich auch immer auf eine TK-Möglickeit im Haus.
Nicht verschweigen will ich allerdings, dass man entweder die Fähre von Sassnitz nach Rönne braucht (Fährt leider nur von ca. Ende März/Anfang April bis Mitte/Ende Oktober) oder im Winter dann den Umweg über Ystad in Südschweden nehmen muss, um nach Bornholm zu kommen, was die Anfahrt etwas komplizierter macht. 
Die Preise für die Sassnitz-Fähre liegen in der Nebensaison für einen PKW inl. Insannsen bei € 113, EINFACHER Fahrt also Hin und Retour bei € 226. (http://www.faergen.de/service/preise/bornholmerfaergen/sassnitz-roenne.aspx )

Bei der schnellen Katamaran-Fähre von Ystad aus gibt es eine *begrenzte* Anzahl von Spartickets für PKW und Insassen von € 114  für Hin und Retour, das "Rabatt-Ticket" kostet für Hin- und Rückfahrt € 226 und das Normal-Ticket liegt für die gleiche Leistung bei € 294 ( http://www.faergen.de/service/preise/bornholmerfaergen/ystad-roenne.aspx )

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (18. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Fähre (Sassnitz)hat ich schon geguckt,das waren beim Sharan MIT 2 Erwachsenen und ein baby  240Euro!Schade wollte evtl. mitte März über Sassnitz fahren(zu besten Zeit I'm Frühjahr)

Mhhhmmmm...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Woher kommst Du?
Für mich z.B. macht es von wg. Autokilometer nur wenig Unterschied ob ich nach Sassnitz fahre (871 Km) oder nach Ystad (965 Km). Der Hauptunterschied liegt darin , dass dabei 2 Fähren (Puttgarden-Rödby und Ystad-Rönne) liegen und auch noch die Öresundbrücke. Es gibt Kombitickets für Puttgarden-Rödby mit dem Ticket für die Öresund-Brücke (https://www.scandlines.de/tickets-und-tarife/tickets-und-preise/pu-ro-oeresund.aspx )
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (18. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Ecke Rothenberg(stück unter Hamburg)Sassnitz sah mir erstmal am einfachsten aus ...


----------



## Mefomaik (18. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Und da ich Baby und Hund am Bord habe ist das viel angenehmer!?

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe fährst die erst an 18 April


----------



## Mefomaik (18. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Ok jetz weiss ich schon mehr,habe grade mal in Sassnitz angerufen!Die fahren schon früher aber dann halt nur Fr- So! Ganz genauer Fahrplan kommt Ende Oktober raus!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Ja das ist leider der Nachteil von Bornholm, dass sie von DE /Sassnitz aus nur von April bis Oktober erreichbar ist und man ausserhalb dieser Zeit die "kleine Skandinavien-Rundtour" in Kauf nehmen muss .
Aber von Dir aus sind doch beide Strecken kein "Act" . Wenn Du Kilometermässig schon angekommen bist, habe ich noch nicht mal die Hälfte hinter mir 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Ok jetz weiss ich schon mehr,habe grade mal in Sassnitz angerufen!Die fahren schon früher aber dann halt nur Fr- So! Ganz genauer Fahrplan kommt Ende Oktober raus!


Aber vor Mitte März waren die in den letzten Jahren noch von Sassnitz aus noch NIE unterwegs, auch mit dem reduzierten Fahrplan nicht.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (18. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Na warten wir mal den Fahrplan ab,aber die Dame lachte sogar am telefoniert wo ich sagte das die Strecke ja vor März nicht fährst....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Wenn sie im Jahr 2016 früher fahren würden, wäre das neu aber schön!!!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (19. August 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Dann hoffen wit das mal


----------



## Langleiner (11. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Wir fahren mit Ferry und zahlen für hin und zurück 321 €, allerdings für ein größeres Auto. 

7 Tage noch... 

Das Haus haben wir bei Feriepartner gebucht:


http://www.feriepartner.de/?ppc=1&source=1&cid=corp_de_brand&gclid=CM242PHE78cCFc8aGwodIDkLlw


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Na dann wünsche ich Euch für den Bornholm-Trip schon mal ein kräftiges "Knaek og Braek"!!!|wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (11. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Von Mir auch,

wünsche viel Erfolg und wenn du magst paar nette Fotos!


----------



## Mefomaik (3. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Sooo,ich habe grad mal bei Der Fähre angerufen da ja jetz die neuen Zeiten bekannt sind!

Die fahren jetzt in Der Nebensaison immer Do,Sa+So von Sassnitz nach Rønne und zurück!

Muss jetz nur noch den richtigen Strand und Unterkunft finden!  

Für paar Tipps für gut zu bewatende Strände und Unterkunft für März /April würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Angler9999 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Da gibt es sooo viel gute Plätze. Der Angelführer Bornholm von Northguiding hilft dabei echt gut. UND Unterkünfte gibt es genug über die Agenturen. Südlich ist schon mal nicht schlecht.....


----------



## Mefomaik (3. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Südlich hatte ich schon mal angepeilt,die Fährgesellschaft schickt Mir unterlagen zu!Die arbeitet jetz MIT fishmaps zusammen!


----------



## Angler9999 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Ich war erst drei mal da.... aber beim ersten mal hatte einen einheimischen Führer namens Udo Schröter....... Rapsbande... Angelführer Bornholm...

Allein die Insel wird dich in ihren Bann ziehen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Die Insel ist eigentlich ein einziger grosser Angelplatz #6Richtig waten kann man hauptsächlich im Süden und im Westen bis hoch nach Rönne.
Dort gibt es Sand-und Kies-Strände, gemischt mit Tangfeldern und ein paar Findlingen.
Im Osten und Norden ist weniger Waten und öfter Klettern auf den Felsen angesagt, um von dort aus zu fischen.
Auf jeden Fall ist gerade auf Bornholm *ein Watstock ein sehr nützliches Utensil*!!!!#h
In meinem Posting vom 5 August hatte ich schon mal diesen Link http://map.krak.dk/m/LEhqD gepostet.
Da hatte ich schon mal 2 gut zu bewatende Riffe an der Südspitze markiert.
Neben dem schon empfohlenen Büchlein von Northguiding #6 kann man sich auch den Führer "Bornholm" der Rapsbande (http://www.bac-shop.de/der-angelfue...tml?xploidID=985a6f10d3ae7eca5f1e7eeacec77240 ) und den "Bornholm Lystfiskerguide" auf der Insel holen. Den gibt es im "Velkomstcentret" direkt am Fährterminal oder im Angelgeschäft "Sport Dres" in Rönne. Die Jungs von Sport Dres sprechen gut Deutsch und wissen immer was gerade "läuft". Deswegen ist ein Besuch bei ihnen empfehlenswert#6.(St. Torvegade 96, 3700 Rønne, Tlf. +45 56 91 03 70 )
Hier ist deren Homepage http://www.din-fangst.dk/

Wenn Du genau weisst wo Deine "Home-Base" ist und es hier kund tust, kann ich Dir gerne noch ein paar weitere Plätze posten.

Bzgl. der Fähren-Fahrpläne  von *Sassnitz nach Rönne* gilt auch für 2016  dass sie erst ab dem 19.März startet und ab dem 29.Oktober wieder in "Winterschlaf" geht. ( http://www.faergen.de/media/3671364/die-bornholm-faehre-fahrplan-2016.pdf )

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (3. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Das sind ja richtig gute Tipps,vielen lieben Dank!
Ich werde nochmal schreiben wenn ich genaueres weiss!  Will wahrscheinlich von 24.3 bis 3.4 nach Bornholm,hoffe die Zeit passt


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Das ist 'ne gute Zeit, da dann viele Gebiete rund um die kleineren Bachmündungen wieder "offen" sind, nur die Mündungsgebiete von* Ole Au* (http://map.krak.dk/m/3MBbN ), *Læså* (http://map.krak.dk/m/5WegM ) und *Blykobbe Au* ( http://map.krak.dk/m/Nd2b0 ) musst Du wg. der ganzjährigen Sperrung meiden ( je 500 m Abstand halten von der Mündung).
Wenn du Glück hast und die Wassertemperatur in der Zeit die 6-8°C-Marke erreicht/überspringt wirst du Dein blaues Wunder erleben.#6
In der Zeit kannst du auch noch 'ne Menge MeFos fangen, die rel. frisch abgelaicht und noch dünn und bräunlich sind. Die sind dann zwar per Gesetz nicht mehr geschont aber tu Dir den Gefallen, auch die wieder zu releasen. Da die gerade erst wieder dabei sind, ihre vom Laichen verbrauchten Reserven wieder aufzufüllen, sind die oft noch nur mittelprächtig vom Geschmack. Es gibt aber auch genug knallsilberne Mefos in der Zeit! #6 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (3. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Danke nochmal,wirklich super Tipps! Bist du zufällig in Der Zeit auch auf Der Insel?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. November 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Nein, nicht im Frühjahr 2016, ich werde Bornholm leider erst im Oktober 2016 für 'ne Woche "überfallen"

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## wasser-ralf (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Hallo Mefomaik, ich bin gerade rein informativ hier unterwegs, weil es bei uns auch in Familie über Ostern nach Bornholm geht. Jetzt habe ich gerade realisiert, dass wir ja zur selben Zeit mit der selben Fähre übersetzen. Wir sind auch im südlich Teil der Insel untergekommen. Vielleicht läuft man sich ja mal beim angeln über den Weg?

 Petri, Ralf


----------



## Mefomaik (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Bestimmt,gerne warum nicht!

Entweder trifft man sich auf der Fähre oder man hält über Angelboard Kontakt(haben ja alle Internet im Haus denk ich!)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mefomaik (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Mal was anderes:

weiss jemand ob es evtl nen Kanuverleih auf  Bornholm gibt?
Wäre doch Evtl auch mal nett vom Kanu zu fischen,wobei alleine nicht das sicherste!?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> *weiss jemand ob es evtl nen Kanuverleih auf  Bornholm gibt?*
> Wäre doch Evtl auch mal nett vom Kanu zu fischen,wobei alleine nicht das sicherste!?
> ...


Ja gibt es!#6
Bei Boderne gibt es die Firma "Hesthavens", bei denen man sowohl Motorboote ( http://www.bornholm-baadudlejning.d...rmietung-bootsverleih-bootsvemietung-bornholm ) als auch *seetüchtige Kayaks* ( http://www.bornholm-baadudlejning.dk/index.php?meerkajaks ) mieten kann. 
Die sind zwar primär fürs Touren-Paddeln ausgelegt und weniger fürs Fischen aber man kann das ja mal probieren...und ausserdem kann man über die Nachfrage nach speziellen, für Angler ausgestatteten Kayaks die Jungs auf eine neue Geschäftsidee stossen  

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Danke für den tipp,wäre doch ne günstige alternative zum boot!kleiner Rutenhalter+kescher/Rute mit und einfach mal testen

(klar besser sind die zum treten damit man die Hände frei hat aber gut)

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (15. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*






das machen wir selber |supergri|uhoh::q#h
gruß Michi _ Rettungs Restube kannst von mir mit bekommen


----------



## wasser-ralf (16. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Ja Kanu wäre sicher - witterungsabhängig - mal eine interessante Alternative. Danke für den Link, MeFo-Schreck. Ich möchte behaupten, solche ähnliche Kanu-Ausführungen habe ich schon einmal bei Küstenanglern in DK beobachtet. 
 Ich habe ja auch schon an die Mitnahme meines Belly-Boats gedacht. Aber ein wenig heikel empfinde ich dessen Einsatz an der Küste schon.

 @ Mefomaik, sicher kann man übers Internet kontakt halten.
 An der Fähre kannst Du uns an einem schwarzen Skoda-Kombi mit CB- Kennzeichen und drei Rädern auf der Anhängerkupplung erkennen.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Ja Kanu wäre sicher - witterungsabhängig - mal eine interessante Alternative. Danke für den Link, MeFo-Schreck. Ich möchte behaupten, solche ähnliche Kanu-Ausführungen habe ich schon einmal bei Küstenanglern in DK beobachtet.


Ja da gibt es in DK eine recht aktive "Szene", die dann speziell auf Angler zugeschnittene Kayaks nutzen wie z.B. von "Native Watercraft" , z.B. so was http://nativewatercraft.com/product/slayer-propel-13/
Die Kayaks von Hesthavens sind, wie ich schon oben schrieb, primär als Touren-Kayaks ausgestattet.



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch schon an die Mitnahme meines Belly-Boats gedacht. Aber ein wenig heikel empfinde ich dessen Einsatz an der Küste schon.


B-Boat an der Küste geht durchaus *wenn man vorsichtig ist,* die eigene Sicherheit beachtet (Rettungsweste, Anker mit 25 m Leine, GPS-Gerät, wasserdicht verpacktes Handy, Notsignale etc.)  und vorher Wind- und Strömungsvorhersagen abruft.
Mein B-Boat wird im Oktober auf Bornholm dabei sein...und wenn es nur (bei zu starkem Wind für den "Meeres-Einsatz") dazu dienen würde, auf einem der Seen auf Bornholm rumzupaddeln (z.B. den Rubin-Sö bei Hasle) und damit Hechte und Barsche zu erschrecken.  

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (16. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Na dann sehen wir uns bestimmt,wir fahren nen schwarzen Sharan und haben nen Hund(brauner Australien Shepard)und Kind auch dabei!

Mit den Belly ist witzig,habe mir grade nen Drifter gekauft und auch schon ne kleine Tur auf der Ostsee gemacht(natürlich mit allen Sicherheitsgeräten)!

Wollte es nur nicht mitnehmen da ich allein nicht los wollte mit Belly...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Na dann sehen wir uns bestimmt,wir fahren nen schwarzen Sharan und haben nen Hund(brauner Australien Shepard)und Kind auch dabei!
> Mit den Belly ist witzig,habe mir grade nen Drifter gekauft und auch schon ne kleine Tur auf der Ostsee gemacht(natürlich mit allen Sicherheitsgeräten)!
> Wollte es nur nicht mitnehmen da ich allein nicht los wollte mit Belly...


Wie gesagt, mit B-Boat immer mit höchster Vorsicht in der Ostsee!

Ein Hinweis noch zu Deinem Wau-Wau: Auf Bornholm ist viel Wild unterwegs, sowohl Niederwild (Fasane, Kaninchen, Hasen) als auch *sehr viel Rehwild *(gerade in Waldrand-Gebieten)! Also immer ein waches Auge auf den Hund haben wenn er mal ohne Leine mitläuft und er sowas wie einen Jagdinstinkt hat |rolleyes...oder einen Hüte-Instinkt wie ein Australian Shepard...nicht dass er Euch eine Herde Rehe zusammentreibt.
Das Thema "Wild" ist auch *beim Auto fahren auf Bornholm *immer *brandaktuell*, also dort noch mehr als anderswo den Gasfuß unter Kontrolle halten!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (16. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Danke wie immer für die Tipps!

Ja mit Hund allg. in Dk sollte man aufpassen & immer an der Leine führen,die Dänen sollen da manchmal etwas unentspannt sein(ich selber habe aber  noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht)!


@Ralf:

Wir können uns ja auch jeder mWn Kanu leihen wenn die Wetterlage passt




Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Danke wie immer für die Tipps!
> Ja mit Hund allg. in Dk sollte man aufpassen & immer an der Leine führen,die Dänen sollen da manchmal etwas unentspannt sein(ich selber habe aber  noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht)!


Die Dänen sind da auch nicht "unentspannter" als die Deutschen nach meiner Erfahrung aber der Wildbestand auf Bornholm ist selbst für dänische Verhältnisse wirklich recht hoch, bei uns standen Rehe sogar schon auf der Terasse und sind auch schon mal morgens als ganze Gruppe (12-15 Tiere) 10 m neben unserem Frühstückstisch bei Dueodde vorbeigelaufen :g.
Nicht umsonst ist eines der königlich-dänischen Jagdreviere im Waldgebiet "Almindingen" ( http://map.krak.dk/m/83Fm4 ) auf Bornholm...:g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## wasser-ralf (18. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Hey Maik, klar können wir uns mal zusammen tun und entsprechend der Wetterlage eine Kanutour mit Angel unternehmen.

 LG Ralf


----------



## torskkonge (21. März 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Moin.
Rund um Bornholm gibt es genug Meerforellen.
Aber bitte nicht soetwas.
Entweder "braun" oder "blank".
Ein "vielleicht" gibt es nicht.
Schaut mal bei : www-din-fangst.dk
72 cm und 2,9 kg
Ist doch Mist.
Sorry.
Mußte ich mal loswerden.#q


----------



## Roger Rabbit (11. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Moin, Moin,

 Hat irgendwer etwas über die Robbenpopulation um Bornholm gehört. Gerüchteweise sollen es bereits so viele sein, das den Fischern die Fische von den Langleinen gefressen werden. Ich denke auch die Meerforelle hätte die Robbe zu fürchten.

 Gruß und #h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*



Roger Rabbit schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> Hat irgendwer etwas über die Robbenpopulation um Bornholm gehört. Gerüchteweise sollen es bereits so viele sein, das den Fischern die Fische von den Langleinen gefressen werden. Ich denke auch die Meerforelle hätte die Robbe zu fürchten.
> 
> Gruß und #h


Es gibt eine *kleine* Robben-Population (Kegelrobben) im Bereich der Ostsee zwischen Rügen und Südschweden. 
Der Bestand steigt erfreulicherweise sogar in diesem Bereich.
Um das ganze mal mit Zahlen zu hinterlegen: Vor Rügen wurden 2015 rund 75 Tiere nachgewiesen ( http://www.wwf.de/themen-projekte/bedrohte-tier-und-pflanzenarten/kegelrobbe/ostsee-kegelrobbe/ ) . 
Das Gebiet um Rügen ist durch viele flache Gebiete, Sandbänke und kleine Inselchen ( = Ruhe-Zonen)  für Robben sehr viel interessanter als Bornholm. 
Von diesem kleinen Bestand mag sogar evtl. mal eine einem Berufsfischer was vom Haken der Langleine gemopst haben aber *das Gerücht*, dass es soviel wären, dass irgendein Fischbestand etwas zu befürchten hätte ist....*ABSOLUTER UNSINN!!!!*:e 
Wer erzählt denn so einen Bullshit?;+#q

Der Bestand ist so "riesig", dass ich bei insgesamt 6 Besuchen auf der Insel bisher genau *KEINE* zu Gesicht bekommen habe:g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## wasser-ralf (12. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Genau so wie MeFo-Schreck sehe ich die Sache auch. Ich war erst kürzlich, zwar erst zum ersten mal, auf Bornholm. Aber von einer ausgeprägten Robbenpopulation um Bornholm habe ich auch noch nie gehört und sie schon gar nicht gesehen. Ich stimme dem auch zu, dass die Bedingungen um Bornholm eher nicht so Robbenfreundlich sind, um "problematische" Bestände zu erreichen, welche den Fischbeständen und Berufsfischern Ärger bereiten könnten. Wie kommt es denn zu solchen Gerüchten?
 Jetzt möchte ich mich zu sehr aus dem Fenster lehnen und durch Unkenntnis auffallen, aber Langleinenfischerei in diesen Ostseegebieten ist meines Wissens gar nicht geläufig, bzw. sogar nicht erlaubt.

 LG Ralf


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> ...Jetzt möchte ich mich zu sehr aus dem Fenster lehnen und durch Unkenntnis auffallen, *aber Langleinenfischerei in diesen Ostseegebieten ist meines Wissens gar nicht geläufig, *bzw. sogar nicht erlaubt.
> 
> LG Ralf


Ich stimme Dir zu der Robben-"Problematik" natürlich völlig zu aber beim Thema Langleine muss ich ein wenig widersprechen.

Gerade die Lachsfischerei der "Profis" im Winterhalbjahr rund um Bornholm bedient sich der Langleinen, die an beflaggten Bojen befestigt werden und dann mit vielen Haken, beködert mit Brislingen, meist östlich der Insel gesetzt werden.
Die Trolling-Angler werden darauf hingewiesen diese Markierungen zu beachten und entsprechend zu umfahren ( http://www.bornholm.net/Markierung_von_Fischereigeraetschaften.phtml )
Zitat _" Halten Sie sich fern von den kilometerlangen Lachsschnüren der Erwerbsfischer, markiert mit einer Fahne pro 80 Haken, ..."_

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## wasser-ralf (12. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

OK MeFo-Schreck, war mir so nicht bekannt, bin mit Bornholm noch nicht so vertraut. Kenne die Langleinenfischerei nur aus Norwegen. Ich habe ja die Einschränkung " meines Wissens" gemacht.
 Aber ich hätte da an Dich als erfahrenen Mefo-Fischer mal ein paar Fragen von meiner Bornholmwoche an Dich. Schicke Dir demnächst eine PN.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

In der Ostsee wird allgemein weniger mit Langleine gefischt aber Bornholm und die Lachsfischerei ist da eben die berühmte Ausnahme von der Regel 

Wenn ich Dir bzgl. Bornholm was helfen kann, werde ich das gerne tun! |wavey:

Gruß
meFo-Schreck


----------



## dorschhunter9 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Hallo Zusammen,

 wer ist denn von euch ab dem 21.05.16 auf Bornholm. Werde 14 Tage dort sein. Hat einer Erfahrungen mit Kuttern auf Bornholm gemacht. Evtl die MS Fortuna oder so. Vielleicht auch mit anderen Booten?
 Wäre über einige Tipps Dankbar. Gerne kann man auch zusammen los ziehen.

 Gruß, Marcus.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Zur MS Fortuna kann ich Dir leider noch gar nichts sagen, diesen Kutter (der von Nexö aus fährt) gab es bei meinem letzten Trip nach Bornholm noch nicht. Allerdings habe ich bisher auch nichts schlechtes gehört. Auch die Verständigung mit dem Besitzer sollte kein Problem darstellen, da er, wie ich gehört habe, Deutscher ist.

Selber auf Dorsch raus bin ich bisher mehrfach (obwohl das Dorschangeln bei mir immer nur sekundär war, MeFos waren mein primäres Ziel bei meinen Besuchen auf Bornholm) mit Jakob Gudbergsen von "Listed Trolling" (http://www.listedtrolling.com/ ) und da war ich immer zufrieden bis *SEHR ZUFRIEDEN*. #6
Mit seinem Minor 29 (knapp 9 m lang , 300 PS) ist man schnell (10-15 min) an den Fangründen vor Svaneke und wenn da nix geht, kennt er so einige "verschwiegene" Wracks zwischen Bornholm und Christiansö #6 Spätestens dort "rappelt" es dann auch in guten Grössen. Die einzelnen Drifts an den Wracks sind kurz (max 5 min ) aber da sind die Ruten oft krumm wenn die Pilker kaum den Boden berührt haben. Keine "Tannenbäume" dort fischen (wg. Hängergfahr an den Wracks) , Pilker pur ist dort angesagt. Gewichte braucht man von 100 g  bis im Extremfall 300 g bei den Wracks (die liegen teils in über 80 m Tiefe!!) 
Auf dem angehängten Bild ist die Beute von 3 Mann von nur gut 2 h Wrackfischen! Der grösste Dorsch hatte 21 Pfund.
Jakob kann man mit seinem Boot für DKK 600/h chartern, dann können bis zu 8 Angler mit an Bord. Und er garantiert den Fang ansonsten gibt es Geld zurück, so steht es auch auf der Homepage!#6
Wenn man alleine ist und einem die Vollcharter zu teuer ist, kann man bei ihm auch mal nachfragen, ob er einen als Extra-Mitfahrer bei einer anderen Gruppe dazu "steckt". Jakob spricht das typische "Dänisch-Deutsch"  und sehr gut Englisch#6 und ist sehr nett & hilfsbereit.
Auch Trollingtouren zum Lachsfischen kann man bei ihm buchen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Jensemann76 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Moin.

Wir waren zweimal auf Bornholm und haben uns bei hesthaven ein Boot auf Trailer gemietet. Damit sind wir dann je nach Wind in den Norden oder Süden gefahren und haben dann schöne Dorsche gefangen.gewohnt haben wir wie du auch dort unten in ister somarken.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. April 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Die Boote von "Hesthaven" (http://www.bornholm-baadudlejning.dk/) sind natürlich für den Selber-Fahrer auch 'ne Option!#6
Hatte da auch schon mal das "Buster" gemietet und im Hafen von Hasle "geparkt", da wir dort in einem der Häuser der Marina uns eingemietet hatten.
Vom Haus zum Boot am Steg ware es da doch tatsächlich ermüdende 30 m zu laufen 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## dorschhunter9 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Hallo Leute,

 gibt es Berichte was zur Zeit gefangen wird? Wie sieht es mit Meerforelle aus? Was machen die Hornhechte? War einer in letzter Zeit da oder ist gerade vor Ort?
 Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

 Gruß, Marcus.


----------



## Mefomaik (5. April 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Nabend,

da mich Bornholm letztes Jahr voll in Ihren Bann gezogen hat gehts direkt dieses Jahr wider auf Bornholm!

Ich & Familie fahren Samstag für 2 Wochen auf die Insel,wenn jemand auch zu dieser Zeit dort ist und  lust auf ein gemeinsames fischen hat kann er sich gerne melden!

LG Maik

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. April 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*



Mefomaik schrieb:


> Ich & Familie fahren Samstag für 2 Wochen auf die Insel,wenn jemand auch zu dieser Zeit dort ist und  lust auf ein gemeinsames fischen hat kann er sich gerne melden!


Ich beneide Dich #h, wünsche Dir aber trotzdem  eine tolle Zeit
Knaek og braek!

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Mefomaik (6. April 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Danke Axel,die werden ich/wir bestimmt haben!


Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elbfänger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Moin Moin, kann mir jemand von euch sagen welcher Hafen auf Bornholm für ein Kleinboot (5,50m) geeignet ist? Vorzugswise mit seitlichen Schwimmsteg zum besseren ein- und austeigen?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. April 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*



elbfänger schrieb:


> Moin Moin, kann mir jemand von euch sagen welcher Hafen auf Bornholm für ein Kleinboot (5,50m) geeignet ist? Vorzugswise mit seitlichen Schwimmsteg zum besseren ein- und austeigen?


Mit seitlichen Schwimmstegen fällt mir da vor allem die Marina in Hasle ( https://havneguide.dk/de/havn/hasle-havn ) auf der Westseite Bornholms ein  #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Roger Rabbit (7. April 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Tejn auf der Ostseite geht auch. Soll meinen Informationen nach ein relativ günstiger Hafen sein.


----------



## benkk (9. April 2018)

*AW: Erfahrungen angeln - Insel Bornholm*

Hammerhavn geht da war ich schon mit meinen Boot, sehr nett und unkompliziert.


----------

